# Welche Notebook-Grafikkarte?



## Sibob (23. November 2006)

Hallo Gamer.


Wollte mir die Tage ein neues Notebook kaufen. Jedoch weiss ich nicht welches Grafikkarten modell ich nehmen soll, damit ich WoW so richtig genießen kann. Da ich nun auch keine Zeit/Lost habe mir tausende Testberichte reinzuziehen, Frage ich euch, was ihr in euern Schlappi habt und wie gut es läuft.

Habe schon bei www.cyberport.de nachgesehen. Weiss jetzt aber nicht welches Modell besser ist. Ob eine "NVIDIA GeForce Go" oder eine "ATI Mobility Radeon X"...

Ich weiss schon das ich darauf achten muss das die Grafikkarte nen eigenen Speicher hat und so. Aber was der unterschied zwichen modell "ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 256/512 MB HyperMemory Grafik" und "ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M" ist ... keine ahnung...

Wenn ihr Erfahrungen damit habt, oder nen Vorschlag, alles ist willkommen ...


Danke, mfg
Sibob


----------



## karstenschilder (23. November 2006)

Sibob schrieb:


> Hallo Gamer.
> Wollte mir die Tage ein neues Notebook kaufen. Jedoch weiss ich nicht welches Grafikkarten modell ich nehmen soll, damit ich WoW so richtig genießen kann. Da ich nun auch keine Zeit/Lost habe mir tausende Testberichte reinzuziehen, Frage ich euch, was ihr in euern Schlappi habt und wie gut es läuft.
> 
> Habe schon bei www.cyberport.de nachgesehen. Weiss jetzt aber nicht welches Modell besser ist. Ob eine "NVIDIA GeForce Go" oder eine "ATI Mobility Radeon X"...
> ...



Ich hab im NB ne Geforce Go 6600 mit 128MB und das NB hat 2GB Ram. Läuft mit allem auf Max außer Anti-Alias bei der TFT-Auflösung von 1280*800 mit (je nach Gegend) 30-60 FPS ganz gut (60 is max wegen dem TFT).

Solltest Du, wie ich, alles auf Max drehen wollen, ist das so die untere Grenze für Wow. Welche ATI GraKa etwa der 6600 entpricht kann ich jetzt aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Arji (23. November 2006)

Solange du keine Gefroce FX 5700 drinne hast, sollte alles laufen, ich hatte die genannte graka mal, und damit war WoW für mich unspielbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sibob (23. November 2006)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Ich hab im NB ne Geforce Go 6600 mit 128MB und das NB hat 2GB Ram. Läuft mit allem auf Max außer Anti-Alias bei der TFT-Auflösung von 1280*800 mit (je nach Gegend) 30-60 FPS ganz gut (60 is max wegen dem TFT).
> 
> Solltest Du, wie ich, alles auf Max drehen wollen, ist das so die untere Grenze für Wow. Welche ATI GraKa etwa der 6600 entpricht kann ich jetzt aber nicht sagen.





Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Also, wird z.B. diese Serie ausreichen ?!



MfG
Sibob


----------



## Roran (23. November 2006)

Falsches Forum.

Darum //MOVED


----------



## Rascal (23. November 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Falsches Forum.
> 
> Darum //MOVED



Und umbenannt wegen verwechslungsgefahr zu diesem Thread: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=1818


----------



## alphaking (23. November 2006)

Sibob schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> Also, wird z.B. diese Serie ausreichen ?!
> MfG
> Sibob



ja mit der 7600 kannst du alles voll aufdrehen bei wow...ich habe eine vergleichbare garka un ich habe alles voll aufgedreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

